# Moving to Sagamihara from australia



## drifting79

This is the first time I have used this forum and am hoping to get any information of use for my family we will be moving to Tokyo area but my wife's office is in sagamihara.
I will be Commuting back to Australia on 5 weeks on 5 weeks off rotations to keep my job but my wife and 6 month old will be residing in Japan full time . Where do I start with questions ?
I don't speak any Japanese but am excited about learning and I also know very little about the culture.
I guess my first question would be ( where shall we live ?)
We will have a housing allowance but am unsure of how much at this stage thinking around 350000 yen at a guess we would prefer a larger home if possible. We have discussed living a bit more in the country and or the city depending on transport or travel times. Versus cost of living.
How do I search for real estate ? And is it easy to get a Japanese nanny?


----------



## Rube

Sagamihara is pretty much in the country side so the rent is cheap, here is an example of a big 4 bedroom home that costs around $1,300 a month ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



I know they have nannies in Japan because I've seen it on TV but they aren't that common so I would guess that it will be pretty hard to find one.


----------



## drifting79

Thnks Rube
Would you recommend living in sagamihara or would it be more interesting to commute from the city's I personally like a bit of peace and quiet but I know my wife would like to be a bit more in the city perhaps but I would like her to be fairly close to her office


----------



## Rube

I think it's a no brainer to live close to your wife's work because commuting during rush hour can really wear you out. The trains aren't that bad once the rush is over and in that city I'd guess that all the houses come with car ports so if you live there I'd plan on getting a cheap car and you're within an hour of all the places in Tokyo. 

Japan is pretty much a cookie cutter type of place, most places look the same if you're living in any modern neigborhood. Same stores, same supermarkets, same type of homes so unless you want to live in the heart of Tokyo or something I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------



## drifting79

Ok this is great advice sure makes my decisions a little easier we could always travel to visit Tokyo which would probably be a lot easier 
Now to get from sagamihara to the airport to travel to Australia do you think this will be easy enough and is there anything I should look out for as I have a very tight schedule to get to Australia as far as missing flights go?


----------



## Rube

Looks like there is a 3 hour commute with about 3 line changes from Sagamihara to Narita which isn't that bad. It's about 90 minutes to Shinjuku and 90 minutes from there to Narita. The train station is right under the airport and there are services at the airport to sent your luggage to your home and so on so it's very easy.


----------

